# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Dota 2

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Dota 2*.

----------


## Shapa

Question bête, le guide est-il a jour au patch 6.80?

----------


## Izual

Il me semble bien, j'invoque Tomaka pour confirmer.

Edit : Tomaka confirme.

----------


## Shapa

Cool merci  :;): . On continuera a envoyer les petits nouveaux de la section Dota sur le guide.

----------


## Tomaka17

Ça pourrait être pas mal de rajouter dans le guide une section "objets les plus classiques".

Quelque chose comme ça :

Mid laner : Bottle
Ganker/initiateur : Urn of Shadows, Blink Dagger, Shadow Blade
Lanceur de sorts : Soul Ring ou Arcane boots, Scythe of Wyse, (Aghanim)
Support : Courier, Magic Wand, Tranquil boots ou Arcane boots, Wards, Force staff, Mekansm
Carry CàC : Phase boots, Black King Bar
Carry distance : Helm of the Dominator
Carry agilité : Power treads, Yasha puis Manta style, Butterfly
Carry force : Armlet of Mordiggan, Assault Cuirass, Heart of Tarrasque

Avec une mention en bas "ces objets sont à adapter à chaque héros et à chaque situation".

----------


## Tomaka17

Je remonte une petite remarque qu'on m'a faite.
À plusieurs reprises dans le guide, il est dit de faire "A + click". Sauf que 'A' c'est la touche par défaut du jeu, et dans le paragraphe d'intro il est conseillé de remapper ça sur la touche 'Q'.

Il faudrait remplacer "faites A + click" par quelque chose comme "faites A + click (ou Q + click si vous avez changé vos touches comme on vous l'a conseillé)".

----------


## Izual

C'est bien mis à jour (et j'ai changé tous les "clicks" en "clics", tant qu'à faire).

Merci pour le suivi, Tomaka  ::):

----------


## Tomaka17

D'ailleurs j'ai vu qu'il y avait écrit "guide mis à jour et vérifié le 15 avril".
Je ne me suis pas amusé à relire entièrement pour trouver quels étaient les changements, mais ça fait plaisir de voir que les guides ne sont pas rangés au placard.

----------


## noryac

Très bon guide, je conseillerais quand même vraiment de se mettre à DOTA 2 uniquement si on joue dans une equipe avec minimum 3 personnes qu'on connait.

----------


## Shapa

Ou tout du moins éviter d'y aller solo. T'apprends plus vite avec un mec qui a un peu joué. D'ailleurs la fonction coaching est vraiment bien pour ça. Je ne sais pas si le guide en parle.

----------


## Tomaka17

Habemus patch : http://www.dota2.com/rekindlingsoul/

La map a changé, du coup certains screenshots ne sont plus à jour, et le système de runes a un peu changé.

----------


## Izual

Ouaip j'ai vu ça ce matin en vitesse, ça touche un peu plus que la partie sur les runes non ? J'ai cru voir que les changements étaient assez majeurs.

----------


## Tomaka17

Avant, toutes les 2mn une rune de type aléatoire apparaissait à un endroit aléatoire parmi les deux possibles (top ou bot).

Maintenant ce sont deux runes qui apparaissent, une à chaque emplacement. Donc si tu vas à un emplacement, tu es sûr qu'une rune va apparaître. L'une des deux est toujours forcément une rune de bounty (un nouveau type de rune pas dans la liste), tandis que l'autre est d'un type choisi aléatoirement parmi les cinq types précédents. Je sais pas trop comment tu peux formuler ça clairement.

À part ça j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil vite fait :
 - page 3, section 2.8 "Il est possible d’accéder au Secret Shop du Dire depuis l’antre de Roshan." n'est plus vrai. Peut être qu'il existe une autre astuce maintenant et que personne ne l'a découverte, mais je ne pense pas.
 - page 4, section 2.7, il faut remplacer 135 par 100
 - page 6, section 6.2, on parle aussi des runes. Mais je ne sais pas trop comment ça va se passer, il faut voir ça en pratique.

Et sinon les screenshots qu'il faudrait refaire dans l'absolu.

----------

